# كورس فيديو كامل لتعليم برنامج autodesk land desktop من البداية الي الاحتراف ....اعداد م / أيمن قنديل



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (19 يناير 2011)

كورس فيديو كامل لتعليم برنامج autodesk land desktop من البداية الي الاحتراف


اخواني الاعزاء السلام عليكم


 جئت لكم اليوم بتلك الموسوعة العربية في تعليم برنامج autodesk land desktop وقد قمت مسبقا بانزال المستوي الابتدائي للبرنامج ولكن مانحن بصدده اليوم هو الكورس الاحترافي الكامل للبرنامج حيث نتناول كل كبيرة وصغيرة في البرنامج


 كل الشكر والتقدير لاساتذتنا الكبار وعلي رأسهم مهندس فواز العنسي ومهندس أشرف غنيم ومشرفينا العظام واعضاء الملتقي الكرام علي كل ما قدموه من مشاركات فعالة كان لها اكبر الاثر في زيادة معلوماتنا وخبراتنا في الكثير والكثير.....










ونستهل دورتنا الاحترافية بمجموعة من دروس الفيديو تسير علي التوازي مع كتاب pdf قمت باعداده ليصبح دليللا لنا في التطبيق بعد مشاهدة الفيديوهات وسوف تتوالي مشاركات الفيديو علي نفس المشاركة وارجو من السادة المشرفين اضافة الروابط بين الصفحات الي المشاركة الاصلية ليسهل الوصول اليها

بسم الله نبدأ

مقدمة هامة جدا

http://www.4shared.com/file/FWvgh3ZQ/introduction.html

الدرس الاول: create new project 

http://www.4shared.com/file/ws59QnHt/1-_create_project.html

الدرس الثاني : import points

http://www.4shared.com/file/CSNItz6n/2-_import_points.html

الدرس الثالث : edite point properties

http://www.4shared.com/file/abLSM4Sc/3-_edite_point.html

الدرس الرابع : create terrain surface

http://www.4shared.com/file/10UdWMcL/4-_create_terrain_surface.html

الدرس الخامس : create contour surface

http://www.4shared.com/file/4DblAFKV/5-_creare_contour_surface.html

الدرس السادس : عمل المسار التصميمي للطريق

http://www.4shared.com/file/DA1ZkST7/6-create_design_alignment.html

الدرس السابع : تعريف المسار للبرنامج + اخراج معلومات المسار

http://www.4shared.com/file/E-huqlgT/7-_define_alignmentoutput_repo.html

الدرس الثامن : عمل القطاع الطولي للطريق

http://www.4shared.com/file/qoIet3XT/8-create_profile.html

*الدرس التاسع :*عمل الخط التصميمي للقطاع الطولي * : create design road*

http://www.4shared.com/file/1doFgGr6/9-create_design_line.html
*
الدرس العاشر :*التصميم والسرعة التصميمية طبقا للاشتو* AASHTO *
 
http://www.4shared.com/file/y6dj0-7L/10-_design_speed_aashtoo.html

*الدرس الحادي عشر :اوامر قائمة **profile *

 http://www.4shared.com/file/obFQYquf/11-_profile_menu.html

*الدرس الثاني عشر :مسافة الرؤية للتوقف والتجاوز ssd+psd*

http://www.4shared.com/file/-140Z2CL/12-_ssd_psd.html

*الدرس الثالث عشر : رسم المقاطع العرضية cross sections*

http://www.4shared.com/file/vmhIxkyE/13-_draw_cross_sections.html​
*الدرس الرابع عشر : رسم المقطع التصميمي draw template*

http://www.4shared.com/file/v71NShJZ/14-draw_templates.html

*الدرس الخامس عشر : تعريف المقطع التصميمي للبرنامج define template *

http://www.4shared.com/file/C76F8eHh/15-define_template_to_land.html

*الدرس السادس عشر : تعديل خصائص المقطع التصميمي edite template*

http://www.4shared.com/file/5-4zDK__/16-edite_template_to_design_se.html

*الدرس السابع عشر : رسم المقطع التصميمي علي الارض الطبيعية *
draw design and natural sec
 
http://www.4shared.com/file/3nxlb874/17-draw_design_and_natural_sec.html

*الدرس الثامن عشر : اخراج جداول الكميات للحفر والردم لكامل المشروع create volume tables*

http://www.4shared.com/file/mVEI5TXw/18-create_volume_tables.html


هذا وهنا تنتهي دورتنا 

اتمني ان اكون قد وفقت في تقديم جزءولو بسيط من دوري تجاهي ديني ووطني الحبيب

اسال الله ان ينفعنا بما علمنا


م/أيمن قنديل

​​


----------



## مازن عبد الهادي (19 يناير 2011)

يا باش مهندس ايمن يتطلب تنزيل الفايلات الى اجراءات معقدة
يا ريت تنزل هذه المحاضرات على موقع اخر
وشكرا جزيلا لك


----------



## المهندسة فاطمة (19 يناير 2011)

شكراً لك وبانتظار المزيد إن شاء الله
أنا غيرت عملي وانتقلت إلى شركة أخرى وطلب مني أن أتعلّم على هذا البرنامج... لذا فأنا بأمس الحاجة إلى أي مرجع أو كتاب يساعد على تعلمه


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (19 يناير 2011)

مازن عبد الهادي قال:


> يا باش مهندس ايمن يتطلب تنزيل الفايلات الى اجراءات معقدة
> يا ريت تنزل هذه المحاضرات على موقع اخر
> وشكرا جزيلا لك




اخي الحبيب قم بنسخ الرابط في محرك البحث كما بالصورة لتحصل علي ايقونة downloadواعذرني لاصراري عل هذا الموقع لاني لدي اشتراك عليه وحتي لا تضيع الملفات




​


----------



## mostafammy (19 يناير 2011)

والله الواحد مننا مش عارف يشكرك ازاى وكلمه شكرا قليله عليك 
شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## elfaki (20 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فيك و جزاك الله خيراً.


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (20 يناير 2011)

*الدرس السادس و السابع والثامن*


تابع باقي الدروس


الدرس السادس : عمل المسار التصميمي للطريق


http://www.4shared.com/file/DA1ZkST7/6-create_design_alignment.html

الدرس السابع : تعريف المسار للبرنامج + اخراج معلومات المسار


http://www.4shared.com/file/E-huqlgT/7-_define_alignmentoutput_repo.html


الدرس الثامن : عمل القطاع الطولي للطريق


http://www.4shared.com/file/qoIet3XT/8-create_profile.html



جاري رفع باقي الدروس



​


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (20 يناير 2011)

mostafammy قال:


> والله الواحد مننا مش عارف يشكرك ازاى وكلمه شكرا قليله عليك
> شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا




جزاكم الله خيرا علي مروركم الكريم 

اسال الله ان ينفعنا بما علمنا ......


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (20 يناير 2011)

المهندسة فاطمة قال:


> شكراً لك وبانتظار المزيد إن شاء الله
> أنا غيرت عملي وانتقلت إلى شركة أخرى وطلب مني أن أتعلّم على هذا البرنامج... لذا فأنا بأمس الحاجة إلى أي مرجع أو كتاب يساعد على تعلمه




انشاء الله سوف تجدين مرادك هنا من فيديوهات وكتاب توضيحي لشرح البرنامج بالكامل


----------



## سنا الإسلام (21 يناير 2011)

مهندس/أيمن قنديل قال:


> تابع باقي الدروس
> 
> 
> الدرس السادس : عمل المسار التصميمي للطريق
> ...



تمت الاضافة للمشاركة الاصلية

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (22 يناير 2011)

mostafammy قال:


> والله الواحد مننا مش عارف يشكرك ازاى وكلمه شكرا قليله عليك
> شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا




جزاكم الله خيرا اخي الحبيب


----------



## mostafammy (22 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## engiraqi (22 يناير 2011)

مشكور يا مهندسنا الرائع ايمين


----------



## مهندس العاصمة (23 يناير 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## سلطان الجياشي (23 يناير 2011)

استاذ ايمن مشكور على المجهود الرائع ولكن بحاجه الى البرنامج


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (24 يناير 2011)

اسال الله ان ينفعنا بما علمنا


----------



## محمدنعمةالله (25 يناير 2011)

الله يجعله فى موازين حسناتك

ويجعله من عملك الصالح بعد الممات


----------



## ahmed7788 (25 يناير 2011)

بارك
الله فيك


----------



## رعد اسحق (26 يناير 2011)

شكر وتقدير للمهندس أيمن قتديل وعندي سؤال لو تكرمت علي في اجابته ممكن عرض الكنتور بثلاث ابعاد


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (26 يناير 2011)

*جزاكم الله خيرا اخواني الاعزاء*​


----------



## mostafammy (27 يناير 2011)

مهندس/أيمن قنديل قال:


> جزاكم الله خيرا اخي الحبيب


 
جزاك الله خير


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (27 يناير 2011)

*الدرس التاسع :عمل الخط التصميمي للقطاع الطولي : create design road*



*الدرس التاسع :*عمل الخط التصميمي للقطاع الطولي * : create design road*

http://www.4shared.com/file/1doFgGr6/9-create_design_line.html


جاري رفع باقي الحلقات

برجاء التصويت​


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (27 يناير 2011)

*الدرس العاشر :التصميم والسرعة التصميمية طبقا للاشتو aashto*

*الدرس العاشر :*التصميم والسرعة التصميمية طبقا للاشتو* AASHTO *



http://www.4shared.com/file/y6dj0-7L/10-_design_speed_aashtoo.html


جاري رفع باقي الحلقات

اسالكم صالح الدعاء





​


----------



## mostafammy (27 يناير 2011)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا 
وننتظر منك المزيد 
وفقك الله لما يحبه ويرضى


----------



## eng: issa (27 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فيك اخي المهندس ايمن قنديل وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## talan77 (27 يناير 2011)

باراك الله فيك


----------



## eng: issa (28 يناير 2011)

مشكور اخي المهندس نتمنى ان تكمل باقي الملفات


----------



## borqa (5 فبراير 2011)

الف شكر الك يا مهندس ايمن قديل الله يبارك فيك وان شاء الله يكون هذا العمل في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (5 فبراير 2011)

*جزاك الله خيرا يا اخي وبارك الله فيك*​


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (6 فبراير 2011)

*الدرس الحادي عشر :اوامر قائمة profile*

*الدرس الحادي عشر :اوامر قائمة **profile *



 http://www.4shared.com/file/obFQYquf/11-_profile_menu.html


 جاري رفع باقي الحلقات

 اسالكم صالح الدعاء​


----------



## elfaki (6 فبراير 2011)

بارك الله فيك أخى الكريم م. أيمن قنديل و أسأل الله أن يجعل هذا العمل فى ميزان حسناتك.


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (7 فبراير 2011)

*الدرس الثاني عشر :مسافة الرؤية للتوقف والتجاوز ssd+psd*


http://www.4shared.com/file/-140Z2CL/12-_ssd_psd.html


*الدرس الثالث عشر : رسم المقاطع العرضية cross sections*


http://www.4shared.com/file/vmhIxkyE/13-_draw_cross_sections.html




جاري رفع باقي الحلقات

اسالكم صالح الدعاء​


----------



## mostafammy (8 فبراير 2011)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك 
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عقيل الاسدي (8 فبراير 2011)

شكرا يامهندس اريد اعرف اذا ماصير زحمه شنو الفرق بين land des و civl 3d


----------



## معاذ الحاطي (12 فبراير 2011)

مشكوووووووووور
وبارك الله فيك


----------



## سنا الإسلام (13 فبراير 2011)

مهندس/أيمن قنديل قال:


> *الدرس التاسع :*عمل الخط التصميمي للقطاع الطولي * : Create design road*
> 
> http://www.4shared.com/file/1dofggr6/9-create_design_line.html
> 
> ...





مهندس/أيمن قنديل قال:


> *الدرس العاشر :*التصميم والسرعة التصميمية طبقا للاشتو* aashto *
> 
> 
> 
> ...





مهندس/أيمن قنديل قال:


> *الدرس الحادي عشر :اوامر قائمة **profile *
> 
> 
> 
> ...





مهندس/أيمن قنديل قال:


> *الدرس الثاني عشر :مسافة الرؤية للتوقف والتجاوز ssd+psd*
> 
> 
> http://www.4shared.com/file/-140z2cl/12-_ssd_psd.html
> ...



تمت الاضافة
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (15 فبراير 2011)

*باقي دروس الدورة*

*الدرس الرابع عشر : رسم المقطع التصميمي draw template*


http://www.4shared.com/file/v71NShJZ/14-draw_templates.html

*الدرس الخامس عشر : تعريف المقطع التصميمي للبرنامج define template *


http://www.4shared.com/file/C76F8eHh/15-define_template_to_land.html

*الدرس السادس عشر : تعديل خصائص المقطع التصميمي edite template*


http://www.4shared.com/file/5-4zDK__/16-edite_template_to_design_se.html

*الدرس السابع عشر : رسم المقطع التصميمي علي الارض الطبيعية *
draw design and natural sec
 

http://www.4shared.com/file/3nxlb874/17-draw_design_and_natural_sec.html


*الدرس الثامن عشر : اخراج جداول الكميات للحفر والردم لكامل المشروع create volume tables*

http://www.4shared.com/file/mVEI5TXw/18-create_volume_tables.html



هذا وهنا تنتهي دورتنا 

اتمني ان اكون قد وفقت في تقديم جزءولو بسيط من دوري تجاهي ديني ووطني الحبيب

اسال الله ان ينفعنا بما علمنا



م/أيمن قنديل


​


----------



## سردار فتاح طاهر (16 فبراير 2011)

كل الشكر و التقدير على هذا المجهود العظيم و لنا طلب بسيط نتمنى رفع الكتاب التعليمي المرفق لتكتمل الدورة و جزاك الله كل خير و الى الامام


----------



## elfaki (16 فبراير 2011)

بارك الله فيك و جزاك الله خيراً أخى الفاضل م. أيمن قنديل على هذا المجهود المميز وأسأل الله أن يجعل هذا العمل فى ميزان حسناتك .


----------



## mostafammy (16 فبراير 2011)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا 
ورزقك الله ما تتمنى


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (18 فبراير 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## samahy13 (18 فبراير 2011)

ربنا يباركلك ويزيدك مجهود رائع جداً


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (27 فبراير 2011)

*جزاكم الله خيرا*​


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (1 مارس 2011)

*بارك الله فيك و جزاك الله خيراً.*​


----------



## مها محمد محمد (3 مارس 2011)

*ربنا يباركلك ويزيدك مجهود رائع جداً*
كنت محتاجة نسخة من برنامج الاتولاند 2004
لو سمحت يا بشمهندس ايمن
انا خريجة هندسة المنصورة 2009​


----------



## سردار فتاح طاهر (4 مارس 2011)

*كل الشكر و التقدير على هذا المجهود العظيم و لنا طلب بسيط نتمنى رفع الكتاب التعليمي المرفق لتكتمل الدورة و جزاك الله كل خير و الى الامام*​


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (4 مارس 2011)

*جزاكم الله خيرا احبائي في الله
علي امل التواصل*


*الملف الخاص بالدورة ستجده بين صفحات المشاركة
*​


----------



## رقيه (7 مارس 2011)

كلمات الشكر تنحني خجلا امامك شكرا لك اخي الكريم


----------



## eng_hjo (8 مارس 2011)

شكرا اخي . عمل جبار


----------



## حسن احمد (8 مارس 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## abdo hanafy (8 مارس 2011)

لن اقول لك غير ربنا يديك الصحة 
ويجعل هذا العمل فى ميزان حسناتك 
اخوك ايمن جمعه


----------



## احمد الشوبرى (8 مارس 2011)

بارك اللة لك استازنا الكريم وجعلة اللة فى ميزان حسناتك وشكرا


----------



## Ako Z. Hamad (8 مارس 2011)

جزاك الله


----------



## ابراهيم بن سرور (9 مارس 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك فيك و وياريت لو تنزل المرجع التعليمي الموجودة صورة غلافه في بداية المشاركة للبرنامج في المنتدى


----------



## lookingfor (9 مارس 2011)

شكرا مهندس ايمن على كل ما تقدم من جهد رائع ومثمر :15:في نقل العلم ونشره للمسلمين وغير المسلمين 
اهنئك من كل قلبي فأنت ممن يتمتع بعقلية الوفرة التي قل من يتمتع بها


----------



## سنا الإسلام (11 مارس 2011)

مهندس/أيمن قنديل قال:


> *الدرس الرابع عشر : رسم المقطع التصميمي draw template*
> 
> 
> http://www.4shared.com/file/v71nshjz/14-draw_templates.html
> ...



تمت الاضافة

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## صلاح دخيلة (12 مارس 2011)

نشكر لكم هذا العمل وندعو الله العزيز القدير ان يجعل هذا العمل فى ميزان حسناتك يوم القيامة
صلاح سالم----------اسكندرية -------مصر


----------



## سعدعلي (12 مارس 2011)

بارك الله بكم


----------



## م.ابوحازم88 (12 مارس 2011)

س ع


----------



## م.ابوحازم88 (12 مارس 2011)

حاب اسال اذا فب كتاب يشمل شرح لبرناج لاند ديسك توب؟


----------



## م.ابوحازم88 (12 مارس 2011)

السلام ع


----------



## مهندس مساحة2 (12 مارس 2011)

شكرا لك دكتور ايمن 
وبارك الله فيك 
فقد فادني شرحك كثيرا في مشروع التخرج


----------



## ابراهيم بن سرور (13 مارس 2011)

فين موضوع الشيت منجر يا بشمهندس !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## مصطفى كسلا (14 مارس 2011)

جزاك الله خير اخ ايمن وجزى الله القائمين على هذا الموقع خير الجزاء.. بس في بعض الروابط ما بتفتح للدروس 9 - 10 - 11 - 14 - 18 وجزاكم الله الف خير


----------



## احمدعبده السعدنى (15 مارس 2011)

الله يجزيك خير عنا وعن المسلمين جميعا وربنا ييسر طريقك الى الجنه كما تيسر على المسلمين


----------



## poq (26 مارس 2011)

خطوات الاخراج في اللاند ضروري


----------



## ابوالبراء عبدالله (28 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته تحية اخي م ايمن على هذا الكورس الرائع لكن بعد تنزيل الملفات وجدت ان اكثرها معطوب فالرجا ايجاد حل لذلك ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## حسن شحاتة (28 مارس 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا ولكن هذا الموقع سرعة التحميل عليه منعدمة ارجو ان ينقل علي موقع مثل ميديا فير او اي موقع يسهل فيه التحميل وذالك للا همية حتي يستفيد منه الجميع


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (5 أبريل 2011)

اتمني من اخواني ممن قام بالتحميل ان يعيد الرفع


----------



## ahmed7788 (9 أبريل 2011)

مهندس ايمن
بارك الله فيك وجعله فى ميزان حساناتك
ولا اجد سوى ان اقول/ خيركم من تعلم العلم وعلمه
الرجاء رفع دروس 14_ للنهايه على رابط اخر لانه يرسل صفحة نت فقط
بارك الله فيكم حميعا


----------



## حسن شحاتة (10 أبريل 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا ولكن سوال ما هو الفرق بين برنامج 
(الاند مع civil و
survey )وبرنامج و civil 3d


----------



## ahmed7788 (10 أبريل 2011)

مهندس ايمن
من اطهر مكان على وجه الارض بارك الله فيك


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (14 أبريل 2011)

*جزاكم الله خيرا احبائي الكرام*​


----------



## محمد الدومه (15 أبريل 2011)

شكرا لك يامهندس ايمن علي المحاضرات القيمة


----------



## Challi (15 أبريل 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## gado_707 (26 أبريل 2011)

*100000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
شكر يا باش مهندس وربنا يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك

اللهم انفعنا بما علمتنا*


----------



## نمسى (27 أبريل 2011)

اللهم بارك لكم


----------



## fouadsoleman (27 أبريل 2011)

والله تشكر على هيك جهد يا اخ ايمن ....دعائي لك بالتوفيق وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (28 أبريل 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا اخواني الاعزاء


----------



## اسامة قنديل (2 مايو 2011)

طاب علمك سيد قنديل نعم الرجال علما واخلاقا وجزاك الله خيرا من علم وزاد دنياك احسانا

انا لى عندك طلب واكون شاكر فضلك 
حساب كميات الحفر والردم وحساب كميات الحفر والردم للقطاعات العرضية وبارك الله فيك


----------



## moazm2006 (6 مايو 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا يا مهندس ايمن على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## eng_sabba7 (6 مايو 2011)

جزاكم الله خير جميعا


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (27 مايو 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ابراهيم محمد عرفان (27 مايو 2011)

السؤال اللي سالتوا الاسبوع الماضي ومحدش جاوبني عليه الحمد لله قمت بحل المشكلة بازالة نسخة الويندوز وسطبته من جديد وبعد ذللك وجدت حل افضل هو من برنامج الاتوكاد نقوم بالضغط علي toolsومنها نضغط علي optionsوبعد ها نتحكم في النسخة


----------



## hamzasirri (18 يونيو 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا

طلب بسيط اذا امكن ملف الاتوكاد الفيه النقاط حتى الواحد يطبق الدروس ولك خالص تحياتي


----------



## هشام محمد عبد الها (21 يونيو 2011)

اخوان كيف احصل على نسخة pdfمن كتاب المهندس الفاضل ايمن قنديل


----------



## fageery (21 يونيو 2011)

تسلم يا باشمهندس وربنا يجعلها في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## محمد الفجال (22 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير وجعل الله هذا العمل فى ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله


----------



## fageery (23 يونيو 2011)

شكراً ليك يا رائع


----------



## reho80 (5 يوليو 2011)

يا باش مهندس الدرس الدرسين السابع عشر والثامن عشر لايعملون ولايمكن تحميلهما يا ريت لو سمحت تنزل المحتوى مرة اخرى مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## abo salim (6 يوليو 2011)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم


----------



## ahmed said2 (7 يوليو 2011)

جزاكم الله خير الجزاء ونفعنا واياكم بما علمنا


----------



## ايمن صديق (9 يوليو 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
انك بحق تضاء من حولك مثل القنديل في اعماق البحار , اتمنى لك التوفيق من اعماق قلبي , ان برنامج auto desk land قد اختصر الكثير في مجال الطرق ولكن البرنامج لا يعمل بدون اجهزة المسح الحديثة total station لذا اقترح يا سيدي الفاضل تقديم دورة في استخدام الجهاز وعمل ملفات وبعد تعديل النقاط بواسطة البرنامج وكيفية اسقاطها على الارض stake out . ولكم جزيل الشكر والتقدير .


----------



## reho80 (11 يوليو 2011)

الله يجزيك كل خير ويسدد خطاك شكرا جزيلا لك على مجهودك الرائع


----------



## المساح محمد (12 يوليو 2011)

بارك الله فيك وزادك نورا وعلما


----------



## SERAGE2007 (13 يوليو 2011)

thanks


----------



## اركان الشمري (16 يوليو 2011)

بارك الله بك على هذا الجهد


----------



## عبد العظيم على (19 يوليو 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا على هذا المجهود العظيم وربنا يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك .
الحمد لله قمت بتحميل كل الدروس , ماعدا الدرس رقم 9 ,10 ,11 , 14 ,17 ,18 
وذلك لان الرابط لايعمل .


----------



## fageery (19 يوليو 2011)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## zawawia (20 يوليو 2011)

الله يجزيك الخير


----------



## wagih khalid (28 يوليو 2011)

بارك الله فيك
وهذا ما تعودناه وفي انتظار المزيد​


----------



## wagih khalid (31 يوليو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا بشمهندس ايمن 
اخوك وجيه خالد رابعه مدني من مصر
والله كنت عايز اسال سؤال
هو Autodesk Land Desktob 2009 هو Autodesk Civil 3d land companion 2009
ارجو التوضيح بعد اذنك
في انتظار الرد.​


----------



## سعد زغلول محمد (31 يوليو 2011)

بارك الله فيك و جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## fageery (2 أغسطس 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا أخي الكريم


----------



## علي عبدالقادر (4 أغسطس 2011)

يعني والله ومن كل قلبي اشكرك وبارك الله فيك ومن امثالك


----------



## بشير خالد العزاوي (12 أغسطس 2011)

أن شاءالله يكون هذا العمل في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## mister.civil (13 أغسطس 2011)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير ... الشرح جميل والفيديو واضح


----------



## dani1205 (15 أغسطس 2011)

بارك الله فيك و جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## السيد عزام (15 أغسطس 2011)

شكرا كثيرا مهندس ايمن على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## crazy_eng48 (7 سبتمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## youssef00088 (7 سبتمبر 2011)

جزالك الله خيرا


----------



## روني اوسو (8 سبتمبر 2011)

*سؤال للاخ المهندس اشرف ولكل المهتمين كيف يمكن رسم خطوط الشبكة على اللوحات x,y من ضمن البرنامج واذا كان من خارج البرنامج كيف عن طريق الليسبات*​


----------



## crazy_eng48 (8 سبتمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك و جزاك كل خير


----------



## مؤمن حماده (9 سبتمبر 2011)

الف شكر يا دكتور
وجزاك الله عنا كل خير وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## روني اوسو (9 سبتمبر 2011)

سؤال للاخ المهندس اشرف ولكل المهتمين كيف يمكن رسم خطوط الشبكة على اللوحات x,y من ضمن البرنامج


----------



## youssef00088 (12 سبتمبر 2011)

الشكر مرة ثانية وموقع التحميل رائع وسهل ارجو الجميع التحميل عليه


----------



## روني اوسو (13 سبتمبر 2011)

*سؤال للاخ المهندس اشرف ولكل المهتمين كيف يمكن رسم خطوط الشبكة على اللوحات x,y من ضمن البرنامج civil 3d*​


----------



## هيثم فاروق (13 سبتمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك . مجهود طيب


----------



## النشبط (9 أكتوبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك يا بش مهندس ايمن على مجهودك وخبرتك الرائعة


----------



## صبحى ابراهيم (20 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا أخي الكريم


----------



## good luck (3 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا وزادك من علمه ونفع به العالمين وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## عبدالمنعم سلام (3 نوفمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك أنت تستحق الخير الكثير


----------



## محمدعبد المنعم (5 نوفمبر 2011)

:16::16::16::16::16:
بارك الله فيك يا باشمهندس أيمن , وفى القائمين على هذا المنتدى المحترم , ولا يسعنا إلا أن نقدم لكم جزيل الشكر و الإمتنان


----------



## rafea1978 (5 نوفمبر 2011)

مشكوووووووووووور


----------



## walid0127098538 (10 نوفمبر 2011)

طيب يا باشا الكتاب فين 

وشكرا للشرح الجامد ده


----------



## hobaaa_loveee (10 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## rafea1978 (10 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## Mohamedelmshnib (11 نوفمبر 2011)

مشكور ولكن لى تعليق الكل بهذا الموقع يرفع الملفات على 4sheard وهو من اسوء مواقع الرفع لماذا لا يتم الرفع على الميديا فاير


----------



## Mohamedelmshnib (12 نوفمبر 2011)

ارجو شرح رسم خط صرف باللاند ضرورى


----------



## ahmed_567 (17 نوفمبر 2011)

اولا لك جزيل الشكر باشمهندس ايمن وربنا يجعلها فى ميزان حسانتك ولكن ارجو منك ان لاتنسانا بشيئين هما كتاب البى دى اف الموجود فى الشرح وثانيا بعض النقاط وياريت لو اللى فى نفس كورس الشرح حتى يتسنى لنا التطبيق ولكط الف شكر مره اخرى


----------



## moazm2006 (18 نوفمبر 2011)

بارك الله فييييييييييييييييييك


----------



## صبحى السيد صبحى (22 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا يا مهندس ايمن وجعلة فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## هيثم السعيد النبوى (3 ديسمبر 2011)

م/ايمن لك جزيل الشكر خاصة والشكر الكثير لهذا المنتدى العظيم الاكثر المنتديات روعة وجدية
جزاكم اللله الخير الوفير....


----------



## ابو يحيى السوري (4 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## الاس (22 ديسمبر 2011)

بارك بارك بارك الله فيك اخي م.ايمن
اخوك م.محمد الجوراني


----------



## سمير محمد بوادى (30 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا على المحاضرات الفيمة دى .وياريت حضرتك ترفق ملف ال bdf حتى نتمكن اكتر من التطبيق على البرنامج


----------



## ابوحفص المصرى1 (30 ديسمبر 2011)

هذه المشاركة ذات صلة بملتقى المهندسين العرب : http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=244415&page=14#ixzz1i1JpkGgO

​*جزاك الله خيرا على المحاضرات الفيمة دى .وياريت حضرتك ترفق ملف ال bdf حتى نتمكن اكتر من التطبيق على البرنامج*


----------



## عاطف الزغبى (30 ديسمبر 2011)

*شكرا جزيلا وجزاك الله خيرا وجعلها الله فى ميزان حسناتك ويجعله علمُ نافع 

عندى مشكله : بعد ما حملت كل الملفات وفكيت الضغط وبشغل الفيديوهات بيطلع صوت فقط ومافيش صوره ولما اشغلها على برنامج آخر بيجيب الصورة متقطعه بصورة سريعه ... مش عارف اعمل ايه على شان اشغل الفيديو مضبوط ... محتاج تعليمه ضرورى جدا 

شكرا لجميع مجهوداتك*


----------



## محمد 977 (30 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاك الله الخير اخي م. أيمن و بورك في جهودك 
لقد سددت ثغرة مهمة


----------



## ابوحفص المصرى1 (1 يناير 2012)

ارجوك ياباشمهندس نريد الملزمة لشرح اللاند2009


----------



## م.محمد عمران (9 يناير 2012)

*جزاك الله خيرًا​*


----------



## ابوحفص المصرى1 (9 يناير 2012)

الشعب يريد الشرح pdf


----------



## أحمدوف1 (21 يناير 2012)

ياريت أى حد يرفع الدروس على روابط ميديا فاير 
و مشكور م/ أيمن قنديل 
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ابوحفص المصرى1 (22 يناير 2012)

نريد الشرح على pdf


----------



## مانع حمادي عباس (22 يناير 2012)

اذا ممكن اخي العزيز الكتاب لان الفيدو صعب التنزيل عندي مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## أحمدوف1 (22 يناير 2012)

الشرح PDF موجود فى أى رابط من روابط الدروس نفسها 
(ادخل على أى لينك من لينكات التحميل حتلاقى على يمين الشاشة (land professional) دوس على السهم الى جنبها حتفتح قائمة الدروس فى أخر القائمة حتلاقى الشرح


----------



## ابوحفص المصرى1 (23 يناير 2012)

مش موجود ياريت حد يوضح


----------



## سمير محمد بوادى (25 يناير 2012)

الى اخوانى دة رابط الكتاب pdf 
http://www.4shared.com/get/qF4ij7lR/___.html


----------



## ابوحفص المصرى1 (26 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا اخى الحبيب


----------



## ابوفاروق2020 (28 يناير 2012)

شكرا جزاك الله خير


----------



## معتزابراهيم (29 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله خيراً يا هندسة


----------



## ابوضيف عبدالعلى (31 يناير 2012)

بارك الله فيك و جزاك الله خيراً.


----------



## محمد سلمان رميض (1 فبراير 2012)

السلام عليكم والله 
اني جدا اشكرك واتمنى منكم المزيد وياريت شوية تعليمات عن بيئة البرنامج واشرطة الادوات والتعامل معها وسطر الاوامر وغيرها ياريت تفيدونا بهذا الشيء
مع خالص شكري وتقديري لتعبكم الذي لايقدر بثمن


----------



## mido1984 (1 فبراير 2012)

شرح رائع


----------



## ندا الجرحى (3 فبراير 2012)

صدقة جارية فى ميزانك


----------



## ss_online1 (4 فبراير 2012)

****~~~~~جزاكم الله خير الجزاء يا هندسة~~~~~****
م : سامح سمير 
مصر - دمياط


----------



## khan76 (4 فبراير 2012)

Asslaam o aliqum can anyone tell me how to covert dwg to pdf format in land desktop please


----------



## احمد اسماعيل عباس (29 فبراير 2012)

بوركت اخي العزيز ورزقت الفردوس الاعلى من الجنة واتمنى من الباري عز وجل ان يحشرني واياكم مع عمالقة الاسلام (البنا وسيد قطب وكشك ) ونحن بانتظار المزيد من الابداعات العلمية والشرعية من عمالقة الامة الاسلامية اهل مصر الحبيبة


----------



## emam1000 (5 يونيو 2012)

روح ربنا يكرمك


----------



## noor-noor (5 يونيو 2012)

جزاكم الله بالف الف خير


----------



## mar_wan (8 يونيو 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا لمجهودك العظيم


----------



## noor-noor (13 يونيو 2012)

جزاك الله بالف الف خير


----------



## hanohero (16 يونيو 2012)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك يا م / أيمن والله مجهود رائع


----------



## RobinVanPersi (11 ديسمبر 2012)

مشكوووووور جداااا وجزاك الله كل خير علي مجهودك المتميز ونرجو رفع امثلة اخري للتطبيق ع الشرح :77:


----------



## eng_khalid (18 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## محمو غنيم (6 فبراير 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا مهندس ايمن هل يمكن الحصول علي point file التي تقوم بالعمل بها بعد اذنك م ايمن والمهندس فواز


----------



## hsn1020 (24 مارس 2013)

جزاكم الله خير 
ونتظر منكم المزيد
أريد منكم فقط ملف النقاط التى قمت بأستخدامه في شرح البرنامج أو أي ملف فيه نقاط
حتى نستفيد أكثر
ولكم جزيل الشكر و التقدير


----------



## ياسين احمد محمد (18 يونيو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## bagan (18 يونيو 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته من بعد اذنك استاذ ايمن المقاطع عندي بفتحهم بتظهر بصوت فقط لا يوجد فيديو


----------



## c_eng_ahmed (19 يونيو 2013)

مهندس ايمن ارجو الرد على رسالتى وانا فى امس الحاجه لمساعدتك لى يتم الرفع المساحى لدينا باستخدام الميزان مسافه ومنسوب طلب منى ان استخدم برنامج الاند فى استخراج الكميات ورسم البروفيل فكيف ادخل النقاط الى البرنامج ارجو الرد اخى ايمن وجزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## Najie91 (25 سبتمبر 2014)

شكراً جزيلاً ... الله يعطيك العافية أستاذ أيمن .. ووفقك الله لكل ما يحب ويرضى


----------



## ahmed_90_a (27 سبتمبر 2014)

بارك الله فيك و جزاك الله خيراً.​


----------

